# Fee Payment to Islamabad for Federal Skilled Workers



## Fayiz (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Members 
I need an unregent help.
I and my wife had applied for Canadian Immigration in Fedreal Skilled Category. We got approval letter in less than a month from Canada.
Now I have to send all of my papers to Canada.
I have arranged all the papers according to checklist. Only thing I have to do is the payment. If you please see the following link:

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/pdf/kits/guides/E37020.pdf

In second last category the fee payment the following detail is given:

FEE PAYMENT
Consult the Fees section of our Web site or the Guide for Skilled Worker Applicants
to calculate your fees. You must use a bank draft and pay the full immigration
processing fee in Canadian dollars or Pakistani rupees. Write your name and
address on the back. Make sure that you have sent the correct type of bank draft;
otherwise, your application will be returned to you. Do not enclose cash

If anyone of you have applied as Federal Skilled worker I just need to know that if according to this info I have to do the rest of payment on draft in Canadian dollars or rupees, with my name and address on back of draft, then to whom should the bank draft be addressed?

Please give me quick reply as I havent much time,Today its 5th Jul in my country and I want to send my papers by tomorrow. I did not know that I would find no details on this otherwise I would have asked it b4.
Thanks in advance
FAYIZ


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Fayiz said:


> Dear Members
> I need an unregent help.
> I and my wife had applied for Canadian Immigration in Fedreal Skilled Category. We got approval letter in less than a month from Canada.
> Now I have to send all of my papers to Canada.
> ...


- What do you mean by "rest of payment"?
- I think you have answered your own question. It states that the processing fee has to be paid in bank draft in Can$ or pakistan rupee?(assuming the extract is from the CIC site). So you need a bank draft in Pak Rupee or Can$. 
- It would be addressed to the processing office to which you are applying. For example, i sent my application to Buffalo when i resided in the US. You must know which office you are applying to based on your current location.


Pls clarify if there is something that remains confusing.


----------



## Fayiz (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Newbie
Thanks at least somebody answered.
By rest of the payment, I mean that I had first sent my documents to Sydney Canada and had sent the 55o Can $ there. Rest of the payment is complete processing fee as per checklist which are either 490 Can $ or 32,440 Pak rupees.
Today I went to Standard Chartered Bank as well to know what should I address on bank draft they were not surre and told me to email or fax or phone Canadian High Commision Islamabad to get info as if if draft is wrong all of application will be reuturned.

I also think that I have to make a draft of 490 Can$ or 32,440 Pak rupees for "Canadian High Commission Islamabad". When previously I had sent my application to Sydney I made draft for "Reciever General for Canada". Standard Chartered employees were confused and they said to contact Canadian High Commission Islamabad.

I am going to email Canadian High Commission Islamad as well and dont know in how much time they will reply ...................

If anybody inb this site has gone through this please let me know...........
Thanks 
FAYIZ.


----------



## jani99 (Jan 13, 2011)

A facebook group has been created "Protest against Canadian High Commission in Islamabad"...
I would encourage everyone to join this group and discuss all your matters there, and then we should make a plan to approach top Government officials and news channels and start complaining about the stupid system...

Let your voice be heard...


----------

